# Toro OEM paddles - What a score!



## steeve725 (Jan 25, 2014)

Went to my local Home Depot Today to get a couple keys made. 

I noticed something odd, all of the snow blowers that they normally keep in the store were completely sold out and they were completely out of stock.

They only have the large models that they keep outside. 

We have had several snows early already this season so it’s no surprise.

I went over to the clearance section like I normally do and I noticed they had some Toro 38261 oem rotor and hardware kits on clearance

These are the kits that come complete with 2 one paddles, all of the hardware lock nuts, bolts, etc. 

They had them on clearance for $17.01 ea. 

A great price, But I know how my Home Depot works. If they have something on the clearance rack and it doesn’t sell that week they mark it down again. 

I went to one of the associates that I recognized and I spoke to her and I asked her if she could knock them down to $12 each I would buy all 3 sets. She got out a piece of paper and wrote down the SKU number, and wrote $10 each. Told me to bring it to customer service and I was going to buy each set for $10 each, not the $12 that I had offered.

I recently sold my Toro qze 721 after owning it for three years. It’s still had the original paddles on it after three years and they were in good shape.

My new Toro QZE 821 has the same paddles.

If these last 3 years like the paddles on my 721, and I just purchased 3 sets today, I’ve got at least 12 years worth of paddles in stock, assuming my originals last 3 years.

I’m happy!


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

You may have to keep this one for 12 years then LOL Even old toys new to me are new toys.


----------

